# Our yard and Morbid Mike's were on the news tonight!



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

A local news station came out and filmed a piece about our local yard haunt tour. They featured our yard and Morbid Mike's. I am going to attempt to attatch the link, wish me luck!
ps. please disregard that I look like a big dork in the interview, but do enjoy my funny little boy in his undead chef costume and my daughter's lovely feet(she was bummed that they didn't get the rest of her awesome corpse bride costume).

http://www.fox17online.com/news/fox-17-haunted-westgate-touts-spook-factor,0,2903593.story

also, the link for our tour's website: http://www.hauntedwestgate.com


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I couldn't see the TV newscast, but the tour one showed up OK. Congrats on the news coverage.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks scareme.
trying again...
http://www.fox17online.com/news/fox-17-haunted-westgate-touts-spook-factor,0,2903593.story


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looked great. I have a feeling your neighborhoods going to be very busy on Halloween. Good luck.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks great nixie.. I was able to view the news link without a problem


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great video Nixie! Congrats to you and Morbid Mike!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That is awesome nixie!!! Way to go, now your a movie star... the set up looked real good!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great video, congrats to both you and mike. I have a feeling your neighborhood will be very busy on saturday night:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

um. i tried to view the link...but it cut you off mid sentance is it supposed to do that?

by the way, it looks awesome!


----------

